# What's wrong with Nibbles feathers?



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I noticed about 2 1/2 months ago after Nibbles and Bart had their last clutch nibbles was missing a small patch of feathers on her back - i chalked it up to breeding ( i know the boys can be a bit rough) 

then a few weeks ago we noticed the same thing around her neck at this time she was in a cage with only 2 other cockatiels, Goldie and one of Goldie's babies. 

Today we noticed it has gotten worse - we did move Nibbles, Goldie, and the baby over to the cage with all the cockatiels, about 2 weeks ago or so 

none have bothered her, She still gets preened by Bart, but the majority of the time she's climbing around or Sitting watching every one else she's not a active bird (none of my tiels minus the babies are) they are my perch potatoes, they do fly around but Would rather sit and sing or look out a window, occasionally play with some beads 

she's eating normal, pooping normal, everything else about nibbles is normal except the feathers missing 

I took the best pictures i can, She is hand tame but doesn't like to be "held" she'd rather sit on you and nibble your hair/clothes/ears (hence how she got her name) and a couple uncooperative kids helping so they're not the best

I have had her since the September 2007 she is around 2 1/2 - 3 years old (based on what i was told when I got her)


This is her back 











This is under her wing, it is like this under both wings and actually goes all the way around her neck But if she's sitting still you don't notice it (top layer of feathers hide it) its when she turns to preen is when we noticed it 











We put her in a cage on her own In case it was one of the birds doing it to her and they did it when we weren't around 

Any clue of to what it is from? 

The tiel who came with her Baby (white Face female) acutally had the same thing around her neck, but it was always like that it feathered out once and would all dissapear again, but you'd only notice it when she had her head turned 

I don't know if Nibbles and Baby were related or not, But they did come together when I got them. But This just started a few months ago with Nibbles she has always had perfect feathers since we've had her

They eat good, Zupreem Fruit Blend Pellets, Fresh Veggies, Home made bird bread, some seed, Millet, all the birds (breeding or not) have cuttlebone/mineral blocks 

I'm at a loss at 1st I thought it was bart, then I thought perhaps she was molting (a heavy molt, i know some times they get small bald spots) but this can't be from molting there is absolutely nothing there but skin.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Some of the pictures you showed looked like the plucking was self inflicted but your description of being plucked around the neck is a classic area of plucking by another bird. Do you see any evidence of that? Ever hear a squawk when either of them are getting preened by another? I wonder if that would stop if they were in separate cages? Also it would be interesting to see if the plucker would move on to pluck another bird. Maybe not tho. You know what they say..."You always pluck the one you love!"


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

nope i haven't seen any of the birds pluck their self or each other 

if it by chance is Bart, he has another woman in the cage with them, (he had 2 women lol) so i'll keep an eye on her along with the rest 

but so far it is only Nibbles like this. and today is her 1st day in a cage on her


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I would guess that the under-wing plucking was self-inflicted since it would be difficult for other birds to get her there, and the plucking on the back could also be self-inflicted. You might want to have her checked for giardia. Cockatiels are prone to it, and it can make them pluck themselves. 

Here are some articles about it:
http://www.cockatiel.org/articles/giardia.html
http://www.cockatiels.org/articles/Diseases/giardia2.html 
http://www.exoticpetvet.net/avian/giardia.html


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

tielfan said:


> I would guess that the under-wing plucking was self-inflicted since it would be difficult for other birds to get her there, and the plucking on the back could also be self-inflicted. You might want to have her checked for giardia. Cockatiels are prone to it, and it can make them pluck themselves.
> 
> Here are some articles about it:
> http://www.cockatiel.org/articles/giardia.html
> ...


Thanks for the links, most said they'd be itching a lot and can't sit still.. She doesn't itch (any more then she has in the year that i've had her), and she sits still (she's one of my biggest perch potatoes) 


but i did find this was odd, I didn't think you could use this around birds 



> A grate at the bottom of the cage should be used. *Spraying the grate with non-stick cooking spray (PAM)* will allow droppings to slide off the grate and into the bottom of the cage.


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

atvchick95 said:


> Thanks for the links, most said they'd be itching a lot and can't sit still.. She doesn't itch (any more then she has in the year that i've had her), and she sits still (she's one of my biggest perch potatoes)
> 
> 
> but i did find this was odd, I didn't think you could use this around birds


I would really question that too. My understanding was that anything areosol was dangerous, cooking spray included!
I could be wrong though!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Ouch poor Nibbles if she does not feather out during her next molt I would take her in for a vet check up just to be safe.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Cannuck2007 said:


> I would really question that too. My understanding was that anything areosol was dangerous, cooking spray included!
> I could be wrong though!


thats what i've seen on all non toxic/toxic sites 

maybe there is a trick to using it on a grate though

maybe after spraying a grate with it, you are supposed to let it sit out and air out - thats the only thing I can think 

but either way until i find hard core proof its okay to use and exactly how to do it I won't be using it on my grates.


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

atvchick95 said:


> thats what i've seen on all non toxic/toxic sites
> 
> maybe there is a trick to using it on a grate though
> 
> ...


I would think it safer and would likely work the same to wipe it down with extra virgin olive oil instead?


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Or corn oil but I would not use it. I don't think Spike would enjoy oily feet if he were to walk on his grate. Also I wonder if any oil ect would help promote bacteria to grow.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Cannuck2007 said:


> I would think it safer and would likely work the same to wipe it down with extra virgin olive oil instead?



I never thought of that - probably because I don't use it 

but i've been considering getting this stuff, I'm not sure if it would do the same on the grate as they say pam does, but my main point of getting it is to make it a bit easier on cleaning the cages and toys.

I was going to show a picture of it but now i can't find it any where (but then again isn't how it it usually works you want to show something and can't find it lol) 

lol any way its sort of like Poop off cage cleaner only you put it on after you cleaned the cage, and it makes it so the poop doesn't build up in between cleans 

Similar to Rain X for Car winshields.


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

atvchick95 said:


> I never thought of that - probably because I don't use it
> 
> but i've been considering getting this stuff, I'm not sure if it would do the same on the grate as they say pam does, but my main point of getting it is to make it a bit easier on cleaning the cages and toys.
> 
> ...


Oh now that sounds cool! I bought a stainless steel egg lifter to scrape up the poop caked on the cage floor. I spray a bit of hot water on it let it sit a min, then scrape and it comes right up. Still a bit of work but I take Saturday afternoons to clean cages. Right now I only have the 5 cages but will have more at least 2 more soon. Thank Goodness my oldest is able to help now!:wacko:


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Cannuck2007 said:


> Oh now that sounds cool! I bought a stainless steel egg lifter to scrape up the poop caked on the cage floor. I spray a bit of hot water on it let it sit a min, then scrape and it comes right up. Still a bit of work but I take Saturday afternoons to clean cages. Right now I only have the 5 cages but will have more at least 2 more soon. Thank Goodness my oldest is able to help now!:wacko:




ahh i wish i only had 5 to clean Right now i'm at 14 cages


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

The cooking spray would probably be safe if you applied it far away from the birds (we're talking about a totally different room with doors closed and everything) and let it air out before you brought it into the bird room. I don't think I'd want the mess though, a bird that went to the bottom of the cage would get oil on their feet and maybe on their feathers too which is not good at all. 

Spraying the grate with water and giving it time to soak in is an easy way to loosen poop. A steamer works well too if you have one. Some people even put the paper on top of the grate, which defeats the purpose of the grate but does eliminate the cleaning problem.


----------



## callisto9 (Sep 12, 2008)

I have a cockatiel who is bald under his wings, like yours. I've searched all over the internet and been to several vets and still don't have a solution. He's been tested for giardia three times, all negative. My next line of attack will be discussing fungal infection of some sort.

I've only found 1 or 2 other people who have birds with this issue and so far, no real solution. Mateo was picking a little bit, but now he's just bald there. He hasn't molted since last summer and his diet is good. Nothing has changed in his life. 

I'm so puzzled by this. 

Here was my thread here: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=6805&highlight=balding

And here's my thread on another forum: http://www.upatsix.com/chats/cockatiel/topic98329.html?sid=713b4b931ebd11ce58b324112272b384

And another: http://www.allthingsfeathered.net/index.php?option=com_wrapper&Itemid=39


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

After having nibbles separated from the tiels she was with for almost 2 months I'm happy to say She has her feathers back 


I will try to get pictures tomorrow 

In my case she had been plucked  and I don't know who did it, other then I know it wasn't her. 


I'm sure you've already done this but has Mateo been checked for mites? I know sometimes mites cause bald spots


----------

